# Corrosive-resistant eyelets



## Edher

Hola a todos,

    Como se puede decir la siguiente frace en espa~ol?

corrosive-resistant eyelets

Acaso, "ojetes resistentes a corrosivos"?

"ojetes a prueba de corrosion"?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Edher said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> *¿*C*ó*mo se puede decir la siguiente fra*s*e en espa*ñ*ol?
> 
> corrosive-resistant eyelets
> 
> Acaso, "ojetes resistentes a corrosivos"?
> 
> "ojetes a prueba de corrosion"?
> 
> Gracias!!!



Me quedo con tu primer intento.


----------



## Católico

Hola.

A mí me suena mejor el segundo, aunque no por eso descarto totalmente el primero.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

"corrosi*ó*n" es _corrosion_, no _corrosive_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ojo, ojo... si la traducción es para nuestro país, Edher, por supuesto que no puedes poner *ojetes*.
¿Serán ojales?


----------



## Edher

Wow, muchísimas gracias a todos.

"ojales resistentes a corrosivos"

Muchas gracias Jacob, lo quiero en un español neutral y estoy al tanto que en México *ojete*tiene una conotación más folclórica. El problema es que *ojal* a mi me suena para camisa (botones) y la oración tiene que ver con los orificios de los zapatos por los cuales se pasan los cordones.

¿Acaso ya hemos llegado hasta tal punto que *ojete* inmediatamente se recibe como grocería?

Gracias de antemano,
Edher


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Edher said:


> Muchas gracias Jacob, lo quiero en un español neutral y estoy al tanto que en México *ojete*tiene una conotación más folclórica. El problema es que *ojal* a mi me suena para camisa (botones) y la oración tiene que ver con los orificios de los zapatos por los cuales se pasan los cordones.
> 
> ¿Acaso ya hemos llegado hasta tal punto que *ojete* inmediatamente se recibe como grosería?
> 
> Dos cosas: ¿exactamente de qué ojales estás hablando?
> Ojete no tiene nada de folclórico en México, lo sabes bien: es una grosería muy fuerte.
> Y una más... ¿para dónde requieres la traducción?
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Edher

¿Bueno, como le llamarías tu a los oyos de los zapatos por donde se pasan las agujetas?

La traducción tiene que hacerse en un español neutral para tratar de complacer al hispanoparlante en EEUU. 

Gracias


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Edher said:


> Wow, muchísimas gracias a todos.
> 
> "ojales resistentes a corrosivos"
> 
> Muchas gracias Jacob, lo quiero en un español neutral y estoy al tanto que en México *ojete*tiene una conotación más folclórica. El problema es que *ojal* a mi me suena para camisa (botones) y la oración tiene que ver con los orificios de los zapatos por los cuales se pasan los cordones.
> 
> ¿Acaso ya hemos llegado hasta tal punto que *ojete* inmediatamente se recibe como gro*s*ería?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Edher



_Ojete_ es la palabra correcta de acuerdo con el DRAE, palabra que además tiene un significado no muy pulcro. Igual por acá llamamos _ojales_ a los ojetes (de los zapatos).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es ojal:

http://spanish.alibaba.com/products/shoe-grommet.html


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí tampoco diría ojete sino ojal, por la misma razón. En cuanto a tu pregunta, a mí me gusta _resistentes a la corrosión_.

Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdón que insista, pero para el DRAE, los orificios de los zapatos por los que pasan los cordones se llaman _ojetes_:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ojete

Aunque acá (y parece que en muchas otras partes), los llamemos _ojales_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Oldy Nuts said:


> Perdón que insista, pero para el DRAE, los orificios de los zapatos por los que pasan los cordones se llaman _ojetes_:
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ojete
> 
> Aunque acá (y parece que en muchas otras partes), los llamemos _ojales_.



Sí... y se pregunta para hispanoparlantes en Estados Unidos.
Descartados los *ojetes*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tienes razón, Oldy, pero quizá les cambiamos el nombre por sentido común. Yo no anunciaría un calzado hablando de _ojetes anticorrosión_, porque la chanza estaría asegurada.

Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lurrezko said:


> Tienes razón, Oldy, pero quizá les cambiamos el nombre por sentido común. Yo no anunciaría un calzado hablando de _ojetes anticorrosión_, porque la chanza estaría asegurada.
> 
> Saludos



Concuerdo con ustedes. Aquí los llamamos consistentemente _ojales_, y _ojetes_ simplemente no se usa, ni siquiera en su doble sentido, así que no tenemos el problema.


----------



## Moritzchen

Edher said:


> ...La traducción tiene que hacerse en un español neutral para tratar de complacer al hispanoparlante en EEUU. Gracias


Yo soy un hispanoparlante en E.E.U.U.
Compláceme y no uses ojete.
S.O.G.T.U.L.A.K.K.


----------

